# Bridal Make-Up



## jeanna (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is a picture of a bride whose makeup I did recently, for her and her bridal party:







(all MAC unless otherwise noted)

FACE - Studio Finish Foundation, Select Cover-Up, Shiseido colorless loose powder

EYES - Phloof! as highlight, Expensive Pink on lid, Sable on outer half. #4 Lashes. Brows - Shiseido brow powder

CHEEKS - Pinkerpeach/Trustfund Blush Double, Guerlain Abricot Soufflé d'Or blush

LIPS - Spice lipliner to line and fill in lips, Flash of Flesh lipglass

* * *

I did six girls in total. I've decided that I think I would really like to pursue bridal makeup as my niche for freelancing - it's so much fun


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Sep 14, 2005)

OMG... THATS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! Jenna thats awesome


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 14, 2005)

holy shit!!!! jeanna that's GORGEOUS! girrrlll u r TALENTED!!! i walk in your shadow!!


----------



## Tira-Misu (Sep 14, 2005)

It´s so lovely!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 14, 2005)

OMG that's BEEJOOOTIFUL! you are very talented!!!


----------



## user4 (Sep 14, 2005)

Jenna... That Is Absolutly Gorgeous! I Love Everything About It. U Truly Made The Bride Look Amazing!!!


----------



## JamericanDiva (Sep 14, 2005)

This is excellent, Jeanna!!! Very beautiful and delicate... I love it!


----------



## DeyeAenE (Sep 14, 2005)

very pretty!


----------



## Crazy Girly (Sep 14, 2005)

She looks beautifull


----------



## litlaur (Sep 14, 2005)

Beautiful!

I love those pearls!


----------



## Bianca (Sep 14, 2005)

Love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## iiifugaziii (Sep 14, 2005)

wow that looks awesome and really professional!!! I love the colors you used on her. very princess/soft-like. beautiful!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Sep 14, 2005)

That is so pretty. I love that you added a pinch of pink in there I want my wedding mu to look like that. I *hate* the way I look with neutral mu on and I know on my wedding day I can't wear blue e/s so something like this is perfect.


----------



## procrastinator (Sep 14, 2005)

Absolutely stunning!  I wish you could come here and do MY makeup hehe =P


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 14, 2005)

oOOH!!!!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 14, 2005)

That is such a fantastic look on her!! it compliments her skin tone sooo much!! i think you did a fab job jennna.... Do you have a photo with her eyes opened??? When i get married in a couple of years time i'm gonna pay for you to come over to NZ to do my makeup for me, alright?? lol


----------



## Heather_Rae (Sep 14, 2005)

That is PERFECT for a wedding!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 14, 2005)

You really are talanted, she looks beautiful.


----------



## jeanna (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_That is such a fantastic look on her!! it compliments her skin tone sooo much!! i think you did a fab job jennna.... Do you have a photo with her eyes opened??? When i get married in a couple of years time i'm gonna pay for you to come over to NZ to do my makeup for me, alright?? lol_

 
just updated it


----------



## pinkrevolver (Sep 14, 2005)

WOW,you did a great job. I would be one hella happy bride!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 14, 2005)

wow she is so adorable!!! thanks for the update jenna


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 14, 2005)

Wow, she looks great! You did an awesome job!!!


----------



## hazelinsight (Sep 14, 2005)

that is beautiful. i really love the color.  think i might have to put expensive pink on my list. lol. gorgous job!!


----------



## angelwings (Sep 14, 2005)

That's lovely


----------



## angela (Sep 14, 2005)

i love it. beautiful application!! keep up the beautiful work! how long did it take you to do the whole party? just wondering- do you provide the lashes? or do you have them pay for it?


----------



## Qtspldprncs (Sep 14, 2005)

I love it Jeanna!  It looks great...it's a more colorful natural look.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh, runs to try expensive pink and sable.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Pei (Sep 15, 2005)

Wowser Jeanna!

The MU's flawless!


----------



## nerdalicious (Sep 15, 2005)

Do you have close ups of the eye?? Im looking for wedding m/u looks myself.


----------



## PreTTyAnGeL (Sep 15, 2005)

thats awsome! Beautifully done!


----------



## Gloriamgo (Sep 15, 2005)

I love that color combo...very pretty!


----------



## veilchen (Sep 15, 2005)

she looks amazing!!


----------



## jeanna (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angela* 
_i love it. beautiful application!! keep up the beautiful work! how long did it take you to do the whole party? just wondering- do you provide the lashes? or do you have them pay for it?_

 
thank you angela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i started about 5am and finished at 10:30 (which is the time they needed to be ready by.. haha, i used up every minute i was given) i know i need to shave a few minutes off each person, but i get so darn caught up in making everything perfect that i lose track of time! oh well, with each job i'll get better and faster. 

this time, i provided the lashes free of charge. but my rates do include the option of false lashes as an add-on cost, so if you want them, you have to pay for them


----------



## jeanna (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nerdalicious* 
_Do you have close ups of the eye?? Im looking for wedding m/u looks myself._

 
I'll update with one tonight for you


----------



## shygirl (Sep 15, 2005)

Absolutely perfect!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 15, 2005)

You have to do a tutorial or write about in depth how a bridal look can work best! It's beautifull!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 15, 2005)

she looks gorgeous


----------



## sincitylulu (Sep 15, 2005)

stunning!


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 15, 2005)

gorgeous!! u did a fantastic job, very professional and pretty!


----------



## snexce (Sep 15, 2005)

beautiful.


----------



## exodus (Sep 16, 2005)

Ohhh it's gorgeous, Jeanna! You're so talented! I'm incredibly jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_That is so pretty. I love that you added a pinch of pink in there I want my wedding mu to look like that. I *hate* the way I look with neutral mu on and I know on my wedding day I can't wear blue e/s so something like this is perfect._

 
V2LUCKY, I tried all kinds of neutrals and pinks for my wedding and I wasn't happy with any of it. In the end I got my makeup artist to use greens! And not faint-hearted greens either, I went all out green. I'm talking Sprout and Humid, heavily packed on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, I have Asian eyes and most of the colour on my lid don't show anyway. Basically it just showed a hint of green at my crease, which brightened up my face and gave my eyes definition.

Anyway I LOVED it! Whoever made that neutrals for weddings rule didn't know what they're talking about. You use whatever you want, it's YOUR wedding for goodness sake, you use whatever you feel beautiful in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If that means blue e/s, then why the hell not?


----------



## CWHF (Sep 16, 2005)

That's gorgeous!  Jeanna you have a real gift.


----------



## jeanna (Sep 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nerdalicious* 
_Do you have close ups of the eye?? Im looking for wedding m/u looks myself._

 
i updated with a close up


----------



## breathless (Sep 21, 2005)

thats so cute! when i get married, you're hired =]


----------



## mac_obsession (Sep 21, 2005)

wowowow If I ever get married again will you come do my m/u pretty please???
You are sooooo talented! She looks gorgeous, just as a bride should on her wedding day! Shes absolutely glowing! Im sure that you made her day perfect!!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 24, 2005)

pretty brows


----------



## Tanty Mouse (Sep 25, 2005)

I love the look! You made the bride look gorgeous.
I'm going to buy "expensive pink" and "sable" now too.


----------

